# Housefly Pupae source?



## chinomathboy (Nov 11, 2005)

Where do you purchase your housefly pupae?? Any internet source? Thanks


----------



## Jesse (Nov 11, 2005)

I buy mature(prepupal/wandering phase) bluebottle fly larvae from www.grubco.com


----------

